# Εγκαταστάσεις > Επίγεια & Δορυφορική Λήψη >  >  Ερώτηση για σύνδεση αποκωδικοποιητή Mpeg4 σε PC Monitor

## loop

Καλημέρα. Να ρωτήσω κι εγω κάτι; Ένας αποκωδικοποιητής με έξοδο hdmi μπορεί να συνδεθεί σε μια οθόνη υπολογιστή μέσω vga με αυτό το καλώδιο ρωτάω γιατί δεν ξέρω τι γίνετε με την μετατροπή hdmi σε vga.

----------


## angel_grig

Αν και δεν το εχω δοκιμασει λογικα θες κατι τετοιο:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HDMI-Male-...#ht_2997wt_902

----------


## servicetron

Να πω και εγώ τη γνώμη μου. Δίνεις 15 € ( …και λίγο παραπάνω κατόπιν συνεννόησης , αν το βιάζεσαι ) και αγοράζεις ένα PC HD DVB-T MPEG4 H.264 usb receiver από εδώ http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-PC-HD-DVB-...item3cc7f51eda
Και ξεμπερδεύεις χωρίς να μπαίνεις σε γρίφους συνδέσεων. Καλό μπάνιο !!!

----------


## briko

το hdmi περιέχει και την αναλογική πληροφορία σε κάποιες επαφές του .
ΔΕΝ  είναι όμως απαραίτητο ο κατασκευαστής του αποκωδικοποιητή να τις βγάζει έξω για να τις χρησιμοποιήσεις.
Αν δεν το δοκιμάσεις δεν ξέρεις το αποτέλεσμα .
η  λύση που σου δίνει ο γρήγορης είναι σίγουρα σωστή.
η ποιο σωστή όμως είναι του Μιχάλη.

----------


## loop

Καταρχήν ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις σας. Να σας εξηγήσω όμως πως έχουν τα πράγματα για να καταλάβετε. Έχω μια οθόνη που έχει 2 εισόδους μια dvi που έχω πάνω το pc μου και μια Vga που είναι free. Θέλω να πάρω αποκωδικοποιητή και όχι καρτα tv mpeg4 γιατί θέλω επιτέλους να βλέπω με κλειστό pc. Έψαξα για να βρω κάρτα τηλεόρασης Mpeg4 stand alone αλλά δεν βρήκα κάτι. Γιαυτό σκέφτηκα να πάρω αποκωδικοποιητή και να τον συνδέσω στην ελεύθερη vga που έχω. Άπλα δεν ξέρω αν με το hdmi σε vga αν θα κάνω δουλειά. Η εικόνα άμα πάρω scart σε vga θα είναι τελείως χάλια; Υπάρχει περίπτωση να μη δουλέψει ούτε με το  scart σε vga;

----------


## loop

Λέω να πάρω αυτόν τον αποκωδικοποιητή Ξέρετε τι είναι το HDMI (V/A -Output) Type A -Version:1.0 ? Εννοεί ότι μέσω hdmi περνάει και το αναλογικό σήμα;

----------


## petros32

Παιδιά είμαι κι εγώ στο ίδιο δίλημμα (απλά θέλω να μετατρέψω μια παλιά 17ρα LCD σε τηλεόραση με σύνδεση σε δέκτη mpeg4 που έχει HDMI). 
Παρήγγειλα ένα Black Chipset HDMI Male To VGA Female output Video Adapter Converter Cable Cord.

Έχει κανείς εμπειρία με αυτά; Διαθέτει όντως chip μετατροπής του σήματος ή είναι μούφα το κουτάκι του;
Μου κάνει εντύπωση γιατί στο ebay έχουν 2,5 με 5ευρώ ενώ σε ελληνικά καταστήματα βλέπω κάτι τιμές από 15 ευρώ μέχρι 50!

----------


## angel_grig

> Παιδιά είμαι κι εγώ στο ίδιο δίλημμα (απλά θέλω να μετατρέψω μια παλιά 17ρα LCD σε τηλεόραση με σύνδεση σε δέκτη mpeg4 που έχει HDMI). 
> Παρήγγειλα ένα Black Chipset HDMI Male To VGA Female output Video Adapter Converter Cable Cord.
> 
> Έχει κανείς εμπειρία με αυτά; Διαθέτει όντως chip μετατροπής του σήματος ή είναι μούφα το κουτάκι του;
> Μου κάνει εντύπωση γιατί στο ebay έχουν 2,5 με 5ευρώ ενώ σε ελληνικά καταστήματα βλέπω κάτι τιμές από 15 ευρώ μέχρι 50!



Bασικα ηθελες αυτο γιατι εσυ θες να βγαινει και ηχος...λογικα μπορεις να τον παρεις απο scart..οσο για τα Ελληνικα καταστηματα βαλε ΦΠΑ,κλπ κλπ οποτε..αστο

----------


## petros32

Μου έχει έλθει ήδη ένα καλώδιο HDMI to SVGA VGA 3 RCA Audio Video AV Cable Cord. Αυτό προφανώς δεν έχει chip.
Δοκίμασα να συνδέσω τον mpeg4 Crystal Audio Micro HD δέκτη με PC Monitor, αλλά δεν δείχνει τίποτα η οθόνη.
Υπάρχει καμιά ελπίδα να δοθεί σήμα (πχ αν κάνω καμιά ρύθμιση στο μενού του δέκτη) ;

Ένας φίλος μου είπε ότι είχε χρησιμοποιήσει κάποτε το παραπάνω καλώδιο για σύνδεση τηλεόρασης με XBOX και δούλευε κανονικά, αλλά όπως είπε, ίσως το XBOX έκανε το modulation όντας συσκευή 400ευρώ.

----------


## petros32

Παρέλαβα και τα Black Chipset HDMI Male To VGA Female output Video Adapter Converter Cable Cord. 
Λειτουργεί άψογα! Απλά έπρεπε να αλλάξω το PAL σε NTSC και όλα ρολόι.  :Biggrin: 
Προφανώς αυτά έχουν chip σε αντίθεση με το καλώδιο που παρέθεσα στο από πάνω μήνυμα.

Και να φανταστείτε ότι αυτά τα βρίσκουμε στην εγχώρια αγορά με 15-20ευρώ!

----------

